# Warhammer 40,000: Dark Millenium Online first trailer



## korbaton (Oct 14, 2009)

http://www.thq.com/uk/thqtv/index?movieId=4077


How bout that Titan?


----------



## Broguts (Jul 15, 2009)

*Ahem* OH MY GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD!
I need this game but beforehand I need a better comp.


----------



## Daniel Harper (May 25, 2008)

That is immediately on my 'to buy list'. I saw guard, I saw them. Thanks for the trailer.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

awesome absolutly awesome,


----------



## sphere830 (Aug 4, 2009)

Yeah, I'd been toying with the idea of picking up one of those Nvidia barebones boxsets...then I saw this trailer. I have started saving. We'll see if I survive this summer with a new edition (the best looking one yet IMO) of Fantasy next month. If the starter set, due out this fall, has got some empire in it, I may have to try and build a 1000 point empire army. Drats! They have me again. "Everytime I get out, they keep dragg'n me back in".


----------



## smfanboy (Apr 1, 2009)

some very intresting pics 

http://www.gameslave.co.uk/newscomm...00-Dark-Millenium-Online-Screenshots--Trailer


looks like ad mech is in to


----------



## Horacus (Oct 5, 2009)

DAAAAAM I NEED IT. "add to buy list."


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Looks nice but Warhammer Online taught us that while it might be shiny, the mechanics could easily be disappointing. I think I'll have an opinion 1, when it turns out that theres no playable Chaos faction (->I ignore the existance of the game) 2, when the first reviews start appearing 3, when I played the game. Until then I'll stick to my Chaos Marines and soon-to-be Sisters.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Okay, that looks pretty cool. Still, I'll have to wait for reviews and stuff before forking out the cash. I have something against having to pay every month for the right to play a video game that I already purchased.


----------



## projectda (May 12, 2008)

hope they have AdMechs. if not khorn here i come.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Awesome!, Chaos awaits.


----------



## dougan_2 (Aug 27, 2009)

projectda said:


> hope they have AdMechs.


Seconded! Love mmorpg's, love W40k, so what could possibly go wrong! Except like already mentioned, all the game mechanics being screwed up... Hurrah! Gotta say, it does look good!


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

I wonder which Chapter these guys are supposed to belong to?

http://kotaku.com/5563655/40k-mmo-screens//gallery/1

Probably another Chapter being made exclusively for a video game. They look... a lot like Black Templars, but with red and blue thrown in.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Kill gretchin, grab his hat.

Kill gretchin, grab his hat.

kill gretchin, grab his hat.

Take hat to hat dealer and trade in for 5 bolter rounds and a red helmet lens.


WoW = Shit
STO = Shit
Warhammer Online = Shit
MMOs = reclusive tendencies and social degradation. 

Sorry guys, I'd rather pick my arse with a red hot BBQ poker than play this.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

Katie Drake said:


> I wonder which Chapter these guys are supposed to belong to?
> 
> http://kotaku.com/5563655/40k-mmo-screens//gallery/1
> 
> Probably another Chapter being made exclusively for a video game. They look... a lot like Black Templars, but with red and blue thrown in.


they are the red and grey-ish templars, hurrah! catchy, isnt it. i bet they are a chapter who recruit from the IG so that you can become one in the game.


----------



## fett14622 (Apr 29, 2008)

absolutely awesome:victory:


----------



## Catpain Rich (Dec 13, 2008)

Jezlad said:


> Kill gretchin, grab his hat.
> 
> Kill gretchin, grab his hat.
> 
> ...


I for one would much rather play some shit than have it grafted to my ass through heat. Just an opinion, I don't wanna go the way of Edward II thanks :wink:

That said, i'm not sure if i'm gonna get it. I tend not to play MMOs


----------



## Don_Keyballs (Jan 14, 2010)

It would be all about the mechanics in my opinion. There is really no healing class in 40k... so that means the game would be a potion popper like Diablo and in terms of MMO's... RF Online. That in my head doesn't make an interesting game.

I see this game being souly about large battle PvP and very little PvE elements.

Items and Gear would most likely be based off the armies existing codexs... bolters for SM, shukien catapults for eldar, etc.

The more I think about it... the more I think this game will be exactly like RF Online except with a better story line. But really, all it is is large PvP combat and unbalanced classes. Also a espically boring grind session to get to be powerful enough to do anything.


----------



## El Mariachi (Jun 22, 2008)

IIRC, The playable factions will be Imperial, Chaos, Orks and Eldar with Tyranids as the NPC race?


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Don_Keyballs said:


> It would be all about the mechanics in my opinion. There is really no healing class in 40k... so that means the game would be a potion popper like Diablo and in terms of MMO's... RF Online. That in my head doesn't make an interesting game.


There's the Apothecary for the Space Marines, the Medic for the Guard... and yeah.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Bonesingers for Eldar and Painboyz for Orks. Chaos are pretty fubar-ed though.

I love the way people are thinking "omg it's going to be so unbalanced" aaages before we're even going to see in-depth game footage (never mind beta testing). They have dozens of people spending months, if not years, on game mechanics and balance - just because you can't think of a way to do something in the 5 minutes you devoted to it doesn't mean the whole thing is a stupid idea.

Yes, it will have grinding. It's an MMO. It's what they do.

Yes, it will have PvP. It's an MMO. They all have it.

Yes, it will have PvE co-op content (raids or whatever). It's an MMO.

No, we have no idea of the ratio of any of this content to any of the others. It could be grind-fest like Aion, or PvP fest like WAR. No-one knows yet. Don't assume anything until beta-testing opens and you have a go at it yourself.


----------



## mrrshann618 (Jun 6, 2008)

Chaos has Fabius Bile, though I'm not sure he has enough copies of himself to go around.
Then again not sure if I want to be "fixed" by him.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Sethis said:


> Chaos are pretty fubar-ed though.


We dont need medics, Chaos is strong enough to fight racked with injuries.


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

looks pretty cool, but I guess you will need a more modern comp to play it well (if at all). The vehicle system looks snazzy, and the gameplay looks like they through gears of war in with WoW xD should be interesting if you can run and gun while using abilities.

As long as I can drive a warhound..... its all good


----------



## Daemonetteboobs (May 31, 2010)

That looks really awesome! You can see the new space marine trailer from e3 on that site as well. Both look like fantastic games.


----------



## DavC8855 (Oct 14, 2008)

Sweet Merciful Crap!!!!!!


----------



## Kettu (Nov 20, 2007)

Katie Drake said:


> There's the Apothecary for the Space Marines, the Medic for the Guard... and yeah.


Sisters Hospitaller, Pain Dok, Fabius Bile (Spelling?) Necron Rez Orb...

There is more but they just don't come to mind right now.


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

the trailer has some cool moments, but at the end of the day, it is likely to turn out to be just another "do-it-like-WoW" mmo.

having said that, the rpg elements of Dawn of War II were pretty cool, and pvp looks like it could be huge amounts of fun. but, to be honest, i really can't see myself investing even more of my time into another mmo - it was hard enough breaking my WoW-crack "addiction" a couple of years back.

once bitten, twice shy and all... :grin:


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

Khorothis said:


> Looks nice but Warhammer Online taught us that while it might be shiny, the mechanics could easily be disappointing. I think I'll have an opinion 1, when it turns out that theres no playable Chaos faction (->I ignore the existance of the game) 2, when the first reviews start appearing 3, when I played the game. Until then I'll stick to my Chaos Marines and soon-to-be Sisters.


Well, i've looked around, and apparently Chaos, IG, SM and Orks are gonna be playable. So you can rest easy on that one. Of course, i'm not sure if the info is reliable.


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

Hopefully no Monthly Fees


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Vali ThunderAxe said:


> Hopefully no Monthly Fees


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:
That was a good one. 

BTW Chaos has Chirurgeons, the CSM Apothecary. Except that having healers in this game would be retarded beyond imagination. Imagine a Terminator bashing a Great Unclean One and a tiny Apothecary sticking a stim pack up his ass that manifests as healing. 

I think its going to be more like an FPS, where healing is rather scarce (in comparison to the traditional tank-healer-dps style, at least) but there are respawn areas scattered around the map so you can come back to fight in say 30 seconds, running included. This would make for a more tactics and skill-based gameplay, while maintaining a fast pace of action. 
Consequently, CC specialists will have the best HP and armour and will probably be the "tanks" of the game, though with the absence of healers tanking will be very interesting; most likely there will be several tanks in one instance (if there will be any). 
Ranged specialists will probably be split into three groups: special weapons (flamers, meltas, plasma guns), heavy weapons (Heavy Bolters, Missle Launchers, Autocannons (?), Lascannons (?)), and psykers.
Special weapon teams will deal moderate damage in general, but their weapons can change the tide of battle if pointed at the right opponent. In a space hulk, for example, cleaning a corridor with flamers is much more effective than with bolters and chanswords. Or if theres a nasty Dreadnought coming your way then a few well-placed Melta shots should take care of it.
Heavy weapon teams will probably do the most damage, but they must remain stationary and need a few seconds setup time, much like in DoW2. Their weapons do more damage overall, though picking the right gun for the right fight will probably increase their effectiveness (obviously).
Psykers will probably be the utility and group support classes, with enough DPS to make them competitive for team slots against the other ranged classes. Utility would mean spells like Chains of Torment, Guide, Doom, Warptime, Runes of Warding and stuff like that. No stuns, because that'd be boring as hell, just snares and other slowing spells. Their harmful spells would be like Doombolt, Bolt of Change, Wind of Chaos and stuff like that.
Too bad its not going to be like this, I'd really enjoy it.


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

It looks really nice, sadly I agree with Jez. Grinding is soul-destroying as I found out after 3 months playing runescape when I was twelve. Maybe this won't be RPG based, maybe it will be more like Battle for Middle Earth (or is that the RTS? I mean the one which is 3rd person based) hopefully it will be possible to just pick up and play.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

One thing that interests me is the sides of Order and Destruction.

Order should contain Space Marines, Imperial Guard and Eldar, and possibly the Mechanicum. But Destruction so far only shows Orks and Chaos Space Marines, will the Dark Eldar be joining their ranks?, and perhaps the Dark Mechanicum?. I really really hope so.


----------



## Turkeyspit (Jun 11, 2010)

I can't see the Tyranid as a PC race. It just wouldn't work.

I'm curious as to how many different Imperium Classes there will be.

We can already see Space Marines, Scouts and (what appear to be) Imperial Guard.

But what about Inquisitors? Librarians? Chaplains? How about Terminator or Assault Marines? Grey Knights?

And there doesn't -need- to be a Healing class. That is the EQ/MMO formula. Each race could be given some form of self healing (Larramans Organ anyone?) and then you would have stimpacks and such.

The vehicles looked really interesting. I wasn't expecting to see Titans, and wonder if those weren't NPCs.


----------



## dthwish09 (Oct 15, 2009)

wohoo! playable races are imperial, chaos, orks, eldar.

bout fucking time we can rock some chaos or eldar.


----------



## korbaton (Oct 14, 2009)

On the subject of healing, perhaps it'll be like Borderlands, where there's small amounts of instant healing available everywhere, and more effective health kits that take up inventory space. You'll probably have some way to regenerate health real quick too, if you're one of those races.

IG, Eldar: Low health, very low regen (if any), lots of health kits available
Chaos, SM: High health, high regen, few health kits (or separate health kits)
Orks: Medium health, stupidly high regen, Painboyz (or maybe just pick up limbs from other dead Ork players or NPCs)

Something like that. I'd say Tyranids could drop glands that serve as healing items, but there's that blasphemy part of it.


----------



## MadMaxx (Jun 17, 2010)

Healing isn't difficult to get round in a sci-fi setting, just not the same as "glowing hands, boom you're healed" method of fantasy. Augnmenting natural regen of troops by provindg morale boosts that speed natrual regen, direct tech-related heals (that is - fix the armor rather than healing wounds), etc. It doesn't all have to be stims and direct contact. Ideally, combat healing would the be the name of the game - having to be activly engaged with the enemy to boost the ability to heal/revive squads.

Interested to see how the mechanics will work out. WAR is still a lot of fun to play, but I'd drop it in a heart beat for 40K


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

The trailer looks pretty good, but the main thing i want to see is how they package the 40k universe as an MMO. that'll be the mark of whether i play this or not.

I understand that they can do a tank/healer/dps set up with a standard levelling model - i just don't see the point.

If it's just WoW with a 40k skin then why bother?

The warcraft world is built very nicely around the levelling process, and whilst some of the quests were lame, the enviroment and story worked. 

With the 40k universe they HAVE to re-invent the MMO model if they want my money - if there's any "welcome brother varakir, take this purity seal to Chaplain Grimshank 4 feet away from me and he'll teach you about firing a gun, and give you 14 space monies" then screw it.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Might have just been my computer but the graphics looked terrible. The Warhound looked like it had Steven Hawking as a Princeps. Lurching and stumbling all over the place! It'll be interesting to see the tradeable items; there aren't that many wargear options available for each race compared to items in a game like Warcraft or Elder Scrolls. I mean, Orks will only be able to get, realistically, 4 or 5 armours (Cybork, Mega, 'eavy, Standard and some other diabolical mekboy invention?). 

The reason that they can't have all the wargear grouped into a big pool and everyone can use it is that most/all Ork tech doesn't work if not used by an Ork and IG don't have the knowledge to use a Splinter Rifle or the strength for a Bolter.

Midnight


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

.........OH
MY
GAWWWWDDDD!!! 8D
That looks sweet -I'm super proud to that You can be different chapters!! XD


----------



## Lucio (Aug 10, 2009)

KarlFranz40k said:


> It looks really nice, sadly I agree with Jez. Grinding is soul-destroying as I found out after 3 months playing runescape when I was twelve. Maybe this won't be RPG based, maybe it will be more like Battle for Middle Earth (or is that the RTS? I mean the one which is 3rd person based) hopefully it will be possible to just pick up and play.


Ive got about 5 years on that game, I don't think I have a soul left :blush:

This looks sweet, can't wait till it gets out and I can see reviews and hopefully pick it up for myself.


----------

